
Google to Take Top-To-Bottom “Apple-Like” Control Over Nexus Line - josephscott
http://www.droid-life.com/2016/02/01/report-google-to-take-more-control-over-nexus-line/
======
venomsnake
As long as the device is with unlockable bootloader and can sileload apps -
let them show how it's done.

